# My Bare Tank Needs Help



## Gracie30 (Jan 14, 2011)

I just got this 37gal for my B-day, as you can see it is a little bare, it has been running for a day now. *w3
I need a little help with the plants and setup. I am running a bio-wheel for up to 50gal. I have had aquariums before, but never put much thought into it, so i want to start out right. I plan on getting a blue ram, some platies, a krib, and some guppies. I already have a 5gal with a dwarf gourami that will go in there as well. 
I am not sure about how to plant with live plants or what kind of sustrate to use, I already have 25lbs of pea size gravel that I got with my tank. What kinds of plants should I use, this tank is pretty tall I also need help choosing plant that grow tall? Should I buy some sand to mixed with my gravel I have? I know I have lots of questions, but I want to create a beautiful community aquarium right the first time. Thanks for anyone's help.:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Oooh Nice tank  I say add some swords to the back and some floating plants for the top. I know nothing of those kind of fish, but maybe some terracotta pots in there would look nice too...


----------



## Gracie30 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, do you know anything about angelfish? I was wandering if they could live with kribs and rams?


----------



## Gracie30 (Jan 14, 2011)

So I started researching the fish I was interested in an her are my choices.:fish9:
My first choice is:
1 or 2 Angelfish
1 Dwarf Gourami
2 Bolivian Rams
5 or 6 Platies
And something that helps clean the tank
My second choice is:
1 or 2 Angelfish
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Bolivian Ram
1 Kribensis
5 or 6 Platies
And something that helps clean the tank maybe a oto or some shrimp

Tell me what you guys think which choice is better? Or does anyone have a better choice of fish that includes the dwarf gourami and a bolivian ram? Also can a ram and a krib live together, or is it better to keep the 2 ram and 2 krib?*c/p* Or what about a keyhole cichlid would a pair be a good match with the rams instead of the kribs?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I had angelfish a LONG time ago, and really don't know much about them, BUT I do know there are a couple of people on here that do know lots about them. do a search on them and you can find them


----------



## peteyboyny (Oct 18, 2010)

i have 3 bolivians (males). they are VERY active around the bottom and seem to be a bit territorial towards each other, nothing serious just some shoving around. they are fine with the other fish i have in the tank. i COULD see them being a bit nippy towards angels...might wanna research that a little to be sure.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 2 angels and 2 rams together with no problems. I also have angels and dwarf grourami and a golden grourami together with no problems. The rams hang at the bottom and really don't interact with the other fish at all. The angels really like to be with at least one other angel.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be worried about a krib. I've read things here and there about how rough they can be.


----------



## Gracie30 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I made my choice I am going to get 
1 Bolivian Ram
2 Angels
5 Platy
1 Dwarf Gourami
Maybe a Keyhole Cichlid
And a Bristlenose Pleco

One more question do I need to add sand to my gravel for the live plants to grow?


----------

